# Warthog vs. Root Rat



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I already have a WS,WT,and a WH Warthog. Is it necessary to get a Root Rat or are the Warthogs enough?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what kind of jetter do you have and what kind of specs are you do have?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

US Jetting 4018


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

With a 4018 you'll definitely be able to put the Chain Flail Nozzle to good use...
Enz also makes one...

The Chain Flail is used for more than just roots...
It is very effective on hard grease and descaling pipes as well...

When you do some descaling at an industrial plant and they are looking at replacing millions of dollars in machinery with a month of shutdown its a whole new kind of business....:yes:

Yea its slow and tedious...
You'll be burning up the chains...
And you'll be charging a very hefty rate...

In the end they'll be thinking they got a great deal....
And really they did...

Smaller jetters will probably be better off with a Root Ranger, but you want a Root Rat or some other chain flail nozzle...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

well that pushes me out the conversation. Cuda and plungerman would be good on this.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Keg Micro mini cutter: http://youtu.be/-BTg3tNW2gM
This is the keg. 1150.00 w/o the skid for 6 inch. 
Enz has a very cool chain flail. But pushes 1600.00 at least or nudges up to 2k,,, I think. 
My chain flail is one of my favorite nozzels. 
Takes care of business lickity split.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Cool video


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

How does the Root Rat brand compare to Enz or Keg?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm done with root rat. I burned thru three in a year. They literally eat themselves


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm done with root rat. I burned thru three in a year. They literally eat themselves


That's great to know. I was considering pulling the trigger on one. I'll stick to Enz or Keg.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The Keg is what I have too, I do a lot of 6" and 8" storm lines filled with massive rocks and sand packed tight and the warthog front nozzle is just not quick on those but the keg has a spinning front sharpened spinning cone and just burrows right in allowing the nozzle to go forward then the water flow blows the debris downstream! I do this with no chains on. But it's not for every job the other day a lady had years of roots packed for 30 feet and I tried it with the chains and it was doing really perfect I was recording the whole affair to let you guys watch how bad ass it was! Then trouble struck it got stuck in an offset and the chains just blasted the bad concrete pipe and lots of rocks just fell into the line and dirt. Had to pipe burst the 30 feet when I was just 10 feet from being done.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Cool video


Indeed.............. Very impressive nozzle. It should be an add on fee considering it's effectiveness and cost.


David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I just put a new video on my Facebook page using the warthog from a manhole in my customers back yard. The line was clogged just outside the foundation where the 4" cast is sleeved into 6" clay. I shot this video from my go pro camera mounted to a hard hat. Normally I don't stay in the manhole for these types of jobs but thought it would make for good video, probably should have hooked up the harness... Anyways enjoy! Rewes drain cleaning on Facebook Www.facebook.com/rewesdraincleaning


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

After tearing up a hose getting it back out in a taught condition I use my tiger tail on any entry where it may scar it if I have to yank it against said entry. Thanks for the video.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^ What he said.

+1 for the Tiger Tail.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I do normally use it. It was like a two block walk back to the truck though....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm done with root rat. I burned thru three in a year. They literally eat themselves


What gets burned up?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

The part that attaches the chain to the head


----------

